# Wyoming Region E Deer



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

My buddy drew this tag. Anyone on here ever hunted this region?


----------



## elkaholic223 (Dec 9, 2015)

I hunted Region E back in 2008. They had a good snowfall just before our hunt, made it really nice! I seen a ton of deer on that hunt!


----------

